# Sunday Drive



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

A few from today.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice pictures. Love the fox.

I want to drive where you go on Sunday.


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

I've got lucky the last couple of weekends. These were up around Farmington Bay.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice shots Norm did you see any Eagles.


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Dave thanks. We did see two on the tree on the north end that the light is always on the wrong side to get a good picture. Their are alot of different hawks around right now.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, that was sure a nicer drive than I had on Sunday :lol:


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice....


----------

